# Rondo makes NBA All-Rookie 2nd Team



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2864164

He even got one 1st team vote.



No news on whether or not Doc has requested Bassy get his locker back. :biggrin:


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

God, that's a weak class.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Any reason that there are more than 5 players on each team?


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

or just the ties?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

P-Dub34 said:


> God, that's a weak class.


When you have a 30 year old, a 28 year old, and two second round picks on the All-Rookie teams, you have an über-****ty class on your hand.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

silverpaw1786 said:


> Any reason that there are more than 5 players on each team?


Didn't you hear? David Stern is changing the number of players that can play simultaneously next year from five to eight!

To say it nicely, the 2nd All-Rookie team is awful.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Good for Rajon! He didn't even make All-SEC team last year, so talk about an improvement!!


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Even when there's good news, people will find bad news.

Congrats to Rondo, and Ainge.


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

Rondo made it over players such as Ronnie Brewer, Carney, Sefolosha, and Shelden Williams who were all higher draft picks and expected (except maybe Sefolosha) to contribute immediatly. Meanwhile it was thought Rondo would take some time.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Causeway said:


> Even when there's good news, people will find bad news.
> 
> Congrats to Rondo, and Ainge.




not meaning to be a part of the bad news...and congrats to rajon...but i wouldnt congrats to ainge that quickly...its worth noting that roy, foye and gay are all on the rookie first team...and where is telfair right now???


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Talk about beating a dead horse. 

Rondo was a good pick.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> where is telfair right now???


At the shooting range.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> Talk about beating a dead horse.
> 
> Rondo was a good pick.


A beautiful pick. One that Danny got through a trade with Phoenix and could have been paired with Roy, Foye or Gay this past season.

I will admit though, LaFrentz not in green is a beautiful thing.

And yes, congrats to Rondo, he did deserve it, the other guys on that team are pretty bad.


----------



## DaBosox (Apr 10, 2007)

Negative congrats to Ainge for getting Lafrentz in the first place. If you want to look backwards, please be sure to look far enough back to realize he's a ****ty GM.

So Doc voted for Rondo for first team? Can he do that?


Masked word edited, please just spell it out and let the filter do it's job. -aqua


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Causeway said:


> Talk about beating a dead horse.
> 
> Rondo was a good pick.




how is it beating a dead horse??? if you can still congradulate him for a good pick in rondo...then he can still be ripped apart for the mistake he made in trading away the rookie of the year...they both happened on the same day...its not like im still saying hes a terrible gm because he traded walker for lafrentz


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> how is it beating a dead horse??? if you can still congradulate him for a good pick in rondo...then he can still be ripped apart for the mistake he made in trading away the rookie of the year...they both happened on the same day...its not like im still saying hes a terrible gm because he traded walker for lafrentz


It's beating a dead horse because they are seperate issues. If you have an issue with the Portland trade (I don't by the way) then fine. But the Rondo pick, in itself, was a great pick.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

DaBosox said:


> Negative congrats to Ainge for getting Lafrentz in the first place. If you want to look backwards, please be sure to look far enough back to realize he's a ****ty GM.


I wholeheartly agree, but I didn't think going back into the distant past was a topic worth debating.

Once I say that I'll hear "that trade got us West and Tony Allen."

Then I'd reply "we could have bought picks that year like every other team was doing."

Following that, we'll go in circles and circles again. It's a topic that's been discussed before.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

If Rondo had been on a better team with a better coach, I think he would've made the All-Rookie team even in a good rookie class. But Doc decided not to play him for half the year, so nobody knew who he was. Telfair hurt Rondo, too, because they started him at the beginning of the year. I'm expecting great things from Rondo next year, especially if they surround him with talent (I know, fat chance, but I can dream).


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

There is no reason why Rondo wont be a 10-5-5 guy next season. I hope he works hard on his game during the summer and develops into the point guard we've been looking for.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

BleedGreen said:


> There is no reason why Rondo wont be a 10-5-5 guy next season. I hope he works hard on his game during the summer and develops into the point guard we've been looking for.


I can think of one...


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

To take any kind of positive out of the 2006-07 season makes me happy. Congrats to Rondo. (does Hermann get a Tommy Point for having 'Walter' as a first name?)


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Waltah.


----------

